
Show HN: AwayTab – Chrome extension for cheap flights and travel inspiration - MvRemmerden
https://awaytab.com
======
MvRemmerden
Hey HN,

I built a Chrome extension that displays a random travel destination combined
with the cheapest flights from airports 200km around your current location.
You can also test it out here:
[https://awaytab.com/demo](https://awaytab.com/demo)

